# Nice Egg for sale (Not a FS ad)



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Just thought I'd let anyone who's looking for an NX2000, know, there's a nice one owner, '92, only 60K miles, black, listed at SE-R.NET (The link will take you right to the ad I'm referring to) I'd buy it but I gotta have an airbag.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

*i bought it...*

hey there...

thanks for the heads up...i bought it straight after seeing the deal...since it was only an hour and half away...beauty of a car... paid $3250...happy as ever...finally got a SR20DE...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Congratulations sbd18! I'm glad it helped! Makes me feel good!  Maybe this will happen to me concerning a cherry 93-94 SE-R.  I missed out on a nice one not too far from me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

*i know what u mean...*

i know what u mean man...i lost out on 2 cherries too...so when u posted the ad i looked into nx2000 and thought why not...now im in love with it...


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i know how you guys feel, i was first gonna buy a 95 200sx se-r but i waited a couple days before calling the guy, and when i did he said it was sold. but i guess it worked out for the best since i got my b13 se-r instead


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's all good now. I drive up to Minneapolis this weekend to pickup a cherry, aztec red '93 SE-R.  I barely slept last night, like a little kid on Christmas Eve.


----------

